# summer cut



## andra (Feb 23, 2009)

gonna get my dog groomed today! i live in a tropical country. summer is creeping in like a plague. was thinking of getting a summer cut, but i really dont want to cut the hair in between my dog's eyes (i wanna grow it so i can tie it up, because they always poke her eyes. i think it would be even worse if i cut it short then it starts growing into them again.)

does anyone have pictures of this type of cut (if it has even ever been done before haha)

help!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

you should look for the member "bonniesmom" - dorothy... her little bonnie has the cutest short cut with the long hair to tie up.... 

QUOTE (andra @ Mar 6 2009, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740570


> gonna get my dog groomed today! i live in a tropical country. summer is creeping in like a plague. was thinking of getting a summer cut, but i really dont want to cut the hair in between my dog's eyes (i wanna grow it so i can tie it up, because they always poke her eyes. i think it would be even worse if i cut it short then it starts growing into them again.)
> 
> does anyone have pictures of this type of cut (if it has even ever been done before haha)
> 
> help![/B]


----------



## andra (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks! i'll check


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

May demi gets a bob cut sometimes like pic below


----------

